# Carrier A/C tries to kick on, fan not running.



## Rhiannon3868 (May 31, 2011)

We have separate air units for our houses' upper and lower levels. And just our luck, given that heat rises, the unit that powers the upstairs has gone out! It's currently 95 degrees upstairs and awful! 

Just trying to get an idea of what we might be looking at and more importantly the cost of it:

When you turn the thermostat to Auto and Cool the blower unit upstairs kicks on but blows very little un-cool air... If you walk outside to the Carrier unit and wait a few minutes you can hear it make a buzzing noise like it's trying to kick on, but then it stops and is silent again. The fan on the unit is not kicking on at all. Hoping it's just the fan. Any suggestions out there??


----------



## kok328 (Jun 2, 2011)

You need to check the following:
-See if the fan motor is seized up
-See if the contactor is burned up on one of the poles
-See/test for a bad fan motor capacitor
-See/test for a bad compressor motor capacitor
-See if any electrical leads are burned up or corroded


----------



## Paul79UF (Jun 10, 2011)

It sounds to me like the capacitor has given out. It's a very common problem.

The capacitor looks like a large battery and helps the fan motor and/or compressor start up.

Here's what they look like. You can buy a new one at an HVAC supply company.

















Just be sure to discharge the old cap before touching it. And have all the power breakers off! Be careful.


----------



## Mullion (Jun 23, 2011)

I have a similar problem where my heat pump/ac unit turns on except the fan won't start. The primary difference is that I've already changed the capacitor. I've checked the fuses and replaced the filter. 

Would a capacitor give out after 3 months?

Is there anything else to check?

Thanks!


----------

